# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος Proform 3.6

## ganagnost02

Θέλω βοήθεια για μια ακόμη φορά.. 

Όπως έλεγε ένας συνάδελφος. Ευχαριστώ και συγνωμη 

Ο παραπάνω διάδρομος  10 χρονια + με λειτουργία χαλαρη με μεγάλες παύσης χρήσης,  Τον πέρναγα με σπρέι κατά καιρούς.
Άρχισε να μου ρίχνει την ασφάλεια μια στις 10 φορές χρήσης. 
Έγινε πιο συχνό το ρίξιμο, άρχισε να  μοιράζει καμένο κ ξαφνικά τέλος.. ρίχνει  μόνο  την ασφάλεια. 
Τον άνοιξα, έβγαλα την πλακέτα δεν φαίνετε κάτι.. αφαιρεσα το + του μοτέρ(το - έχει τ όπου πάει κ στην πλακέτα) το ξεκίνησα και άρχισε να ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ανάκληση, έβγαλα το καλώδιο του μοτέρ ανάκλησης απο τον πυκνωτη  το ξαναβάλα κ έστρωσε.. 

Δουλεύουν όλα κουμπιά αισθητήρες ταχύτητες ανακλησεις κτλ.... Όταν συνδέω το μοτέρ έχω πάλι την ασφάλεια κάτω. 

Υποθέτω πως το μοτέρ έχει βραχυκύκλωμα.. 

Πώς μπορώ να το τσεκαρω; είναι 130vdc .. 
Με πολυμετρο ωμικα να δω αντισταση; 
Να τον ανοίξω να δω περιελιξη;


Χελπ πλεασε...  

Θανκξ γιου εβεριουαν.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

Καμια βοηθεια;; που μπορω να στειλω το μοτερ για ελεγχο ; 

ευχαριστω !!

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δοκίμασες να το τροφοδοτησεις με εξωτερική πηγή; Μία 12βολτη μπαταρία θα βοηθούσε να δεις εάν γυρνάει, πριν το πας σε μαστορα.

----------

ganagnost02 (07-11-20)

----------


## pliktras

Καλημέρα.Το μοτέρ το συγκεκριμένο είναι 130v και γενικα ιδιαίτερο.Εχει τυχει πάρα πολλές φορές να έχει πρόβλημα να το έχω πάει σε μάστορες και να λενε ότι είναι οκ ενώ το είχα τσεκαρει ότι είχε θεμα.Εν τέλει είχα βρει ένα  μαστορα και το εφτιαξε.Για να μετρήσεις ένα μοτέρ σωστά, θέλει γνώσεις και εργαλεία άμα του βάλεις μια τάση και δεις ότι γυρίζει αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι είναι οκ.Πολλοι δηλαδη σου λένε βαλε.μια.μπαταρια για τσεκ κλπ...ειναι εντελώς λάθος αυτο....Απο εκεί και πέρα το συγκεκριμένο σετ(πλακέτα και μοτέρ) είναι για κλωτσιές.Αλλοτε βγάζουν αστάθεια και χρειάζεται τροποποιήσεις στην πλακέτα για βελτίωση και άλλοτε είναι το μοτέρ που πολλοί θα σου πουν ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα.Απο εκεί και πέρα πρέπει να γίνει μέτρηση και για κακό τάπητα.

----------

ganagnost02 (07-11-20), mikemtb73 (07-11-20)

----------


## ganagnost02

Μου έκανες την καρδια περιβόλι... Έχουμε κανέναν να το πάω για έλεγχο;  μπορώ μα τσεκάρω κάτι;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ο άνθρωπος θέλει να ξεμοντάρει το μοτέρ να το πάρει παραμάσχαλα και να τρέχει σε μαστόρια για να του πουν εάν είναι χαλασμένο ή όχι.
Έχει και καραντίνα και έχει και "μαστόρια" με καραμπίνα.
Πές του λοιπόν πως να το τσεκάρει να δει εάν έχει "θέμα", ή τουλάχιστον πες του τον μάστορα. Ένας τρόπος δεν είναι με εξωτερική πηγή;
Αλλά τι το περίεργο έχουν αυτά τα μοτέρ; Μοτέρ συνεχούς με μόνιμο μαγνήτη και ψήκτρες, συνήθως αθάνατα και.... πιο απλό πεθαίνει.

----------


## MAIK721

> Αλλά τι το περίεργο έχουν αυτά τα μοτέρ; Μοτέρ συνεχούς με μόνιμο μαγνήτη και ψήκτρες, συνήθως αθάνατα και.... πιο απλό πεθαίνει.


 Tο περίεργο είναι ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο θα δεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο ,και όχι μόνο, βγάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα με την έντονη μυρωδιά καμμένου λόγω φθηνής κατασκευής. Μέχρι που το μοτερ παραδίδει πνεύμα. Αν κατά 90% φταίει το μοτέρ όπως υποψιάζομαι και εγώ και ο κάτοχος, το θεωρώ οικονομικά ασύμφορο να αντικατασταθεί ή να γίνει περιέλιξη σε ένα μοτέρ δεκαετίας. 
Για να ελεγχθεί όμως ,οπτικά σε πρώτη φάση , θα πρέπει και να ανοιχθεί. ¨Οπως έγινε ο οπτικός έλεγχος και στην πλακέτα.
Το επόμενο βήμα για μένα λοιπόν θα ήταν να πάρει μετρήσεις  από την πλακέτα πριν ξεβιδώσει το μοτέρ. :Rolleyes:

----------

ganagnost02 (08-11-20)

----------


## pliktras

> Ο άνθρωπος θέλει να ξεμοντάρει το μοτέρ να το πάρει παραμάσχαλα και να τρέχει σε μαστόρια για να του πουν εάν είναι χαλασμένο ή όχι.
> Έχει και καραντίνα και έχει και "μαστόρια" με καραμπίνα.
> Πές του λοιπόν πως να το τσεκάρει να δει εάν έχει "θέμα", ή τουλάχιστον πες του τον μάστορα. Ένας τρόπος δεν είναι με εξωτερική πηγή;
> Αλλά τι το περίεργο έχουν αυτά τα μοτέρ; Μοτέρ συνεχούς με μόνιμο μαγνήτη και ψήκτρες, συνήθως αθάνατα και.... πιο απλό πεθαίνει.


Aν αναφέρεστε σε εμένα, αναφέρομαι στο μοτέρ .Σχεδόν οι περισσότεροι διάδρομοι έχουν 180v μοτέρ, αυτό το σετ που έχει ο Γιώργος εχει 130v και μάλλον αυτή την πλακέτα 


Eίτε με Smps είτε με linear τροφοδοτικό, αλλά γενικά πάνω κάτω κάπως έτσι είναι όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο.Απο εκεί και μετά το θέμα είναι ότι του είπα οτι και οι πλακέτες ειναι προβληματικές και μελλοντικά βγάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα αστάθειας, κακής οδήγησης στο igbt κ.ο.κ. και χρειάζονται τροποποιήσεις(για μένα δε συμφέρει να μπει κάποιος σε τέτοια διαδικασία).

----------

ganagnost02 (08-11-20)

----------


## MAIK721

ΚΑι αυτή είναι μια αρχική μέτρηση της αντίστασης με το πολύμετρο :Smile:

----------

ganagnost02 (08-11-20)

----------


## pliktras

> ΚΑι αυτή είναι μια αρχική μέτρηση της αντίστασης με το πολύμετρο


Νομίζω ότι όποιος γνωρίζει πως δουλεύει ένα μοτέρ dc ξέρει πως θα το μετρήσει και τι πρεπει να δει.Το να δείχνει κάποιος να μετράει ωμικα το dc μοτερ, δεν μας λέει απολύτως τίποτα, για μένα εντελώς ανούσιο .Προσωπικη μου άποψη και χωρίς παρεξήγηση, δε νομίζω ότι είναι σωστο, όποιον βρισκουμε και οποιον δούμε στο youtube, να τον εμπιστευόμαστε ώστε να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημά μας.Ο άνθρωπος το καλύτερο που έχει να κάνει είναι να το πάει σε μάστορα

----------

ganagnost02 (08-11-20)

----------


## NEOMELOS

Δεν κατάλαβα εάν υπάρχει διαφωνία. 
Τα Smps και linear δεν είναι "εξωτερικές πηγές"; Εάν δεν τα έχει *πρόχειρα* στο σπίτι του, μία καλή αρχή δεν θα ήταν μία μπαταρία;
Ο φίλος Μιχάλης πρόσθεσε *και* την ωμική μέτρηση. 
Επαναλαμβάνω. Ο άνθρωπος είχε σκοπό να τρέχει με το μοτέρ παραμάσχαλα. Αποκλείσαμε πλακέτα; Αποκλείσαμε καρβουνάκια, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ;

----------


## MAIK721

Καλημέρα . Καμία παρεξήγηση ή διαφωνία δεν υπάρχει.  :Smile: Είπα για αρχικές βασικές μετρήσεις και ελέγχους . 

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=43269

----------


## ganagnost02

> Δεν κατάλαβα εάν υπάρχει διαφωνία. 
> Τα Smps και linear δεν είναι "εξωτερικές πηγές"; Εάν δεν τα έχει *πρόχειρα* στο σπίτι του, μία καλή αρχή δεν θα ήταν μία μπαταρία;
> Ο φίλος Μιχάλης πρόσθεσε *και* την ωμική μέτρηση. 
> Επαναλαμβάνω. Ο άνθρωπος είχε σκοπό να τρέχει με το μοτέρ παραμάσχαλα. Αποκλείσαμε πλακέτα; Αποκλείσαμε καρβουνάκια, βραχυκυκλώματα κλπ;


Είσαι λίγο εριστικός η μου φαίνεται; 
Όταν ζήτησα βοήθεια είχαμε lockdown; Όταν ζήτησα βοήθεια πως μπορώ μα τσεκάρω το μοτέρ καθώς δεν έχω εμπειρία .. είπα ότι θα το πάρω παραμάσχαλα κ θα τρέχω σε μάστορες με καραντίνα; Μην ανησυχείς μπορώ να μείνω αγύμναστος για 1 μήνα.. Δε θα βγω με καραντίνα.. συγνωμη που ζήτησα βοήθεια.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

> Tο περίεργο είναι ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο θα δεις ότι το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο ,και όχι μόνο, βγάζει αυτό το πρόβλημα με την έντονη μυρωδιά καμμένου λόγω φθηνής κατασκευής. Μέχρι που το μοτερ παραδίδει πνεύμα. Αν κατά 90% φταίει το μοτέρ όπως υποψιάζομαι και εγώ και ο κάτοχος, το θεωρώ οικονομικά ασύμφορο να αντικατασταθεί ή να γίνει περιέλιξη σε ένα μοτέρ δεκαετίας. 
> Για να ελεγχθεί όμως ,οπτικά σε πρώτη φάση , θα πρέπει και να ανοιχθεί. ¨Οπως έγινε ο οπτικός έλεγχος και στην πλακέτα.
> Το επόμενο βήμα για μένα λοιπόν θα ήταν να πάρει μετρήσεις  από την πλακέτα πριν ξεβιδώσει το μοτέρ.


Καλημέρα! Πήρα μετρήσεις απ την πλακέτα βάση του σχεδίου που είχε κάτω απ το καπακι.. τα βλέπω σωστά.. και ολες οι λειτουργιες του Διαδρομου ειναι σώστες.. χωρις το μοτερ πανω. Επίσης όπως προείπα οπτικά δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάτι..  

Δε γνώριζα για κακη ποιότητα διαδρομου,  μοτέρ,πλακέτα.. καθώς το πήρα με 80χλμ χρήση από ξάδερφό πριν 10 χρόνια χωρίς να το ψάξω..  

Θα δοκιμασω να βάλω κ μπαταρία στο μοτέρ να δω ανταπόκριση.. κ βλέπω μετά..  

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ganagnost02

> Aν αναφέρεστε σε εμένα, αναφέρομαι στο μοτέρ .Σχεδόν οι περισσότεροι διάδρομοι έχουν 180v μοτέρ, αυτό το σετ που έχει ο Γιώργος εχει 130v και μάλλον αυτή την πλακέτα 
> 
> 
> Eίτε με Smps είτε με linear τροφοδοτικό, αλλά γενικά πάνω κάτω κάπως έτσι είναι όπως φαίνεται στη φώτο.Απο εκεί και μετά το θέμα είναι ότι του είπα οτι και οι πλακέτες ειναι προβληματικές και μελλοντικά βγάζουν κάποιο πρόβλημα αστάθειας, κακής οδήγησης στο igbt κ.ο.κ. και χρειάζονται τροποποιήσεις(για μένα δε συμφέρει να μπει κάποιος σε τέτοια διαδικασία).


Αυτή είναι η πλακέτα.. Δε συμφέρει από θέμα κόστους;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## NEOMELOS

Ε όχι να μου τη λες κιόλας.
Πρώτος σου πρότεινα δοκιμή με μπαταρία και συνέχισα να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα σου ψάχνοντας τρόπους να διαγνώσουμε εάν είναι το μοτέρ ή τιποτα άλλο.
Και συγνώμη εάν δεν κατάλαβα ότι θέλεις να το στείλεις με curier *"Καμια βοηθεια;; που μπορω να στειλω το μοτερ για ελεγχο ;"* βκαι όχι να το κουβαλάς παραμάσχαλα.

----------


## ganagnost02

> Ε όχι να μου τη λες κιόλας.
> Πρώτος σου πρότεινα δοκιμή με μπαταρία και συνέχισα να ασχολούμαι με το θέμα σου ψάχνοντας τρόπους να διαγνώσουμε εάν είναι το μοτέρ ή τιποτα άλλο.
> Και συγνώμη εάν δεν κατάλαβα ότι θέλεις να το στείλεις με curier *"Καμια βοηθεια;; που μπορω να στειλω το μοτερ για ελεγχο ;"* β��και όχι να το κουβαλάς παραμάσχαλα.


Και γω σε ευχαρίστησα αν είδες..
 απλά δεν έχω μπαταρία να το δοκιμάσω..  Επίσης δε μπορώ  να βγω έξω να αγοράσω.. Δεν σου την είπα.. ότι είδα σου ανέφερα. Δεν έχω όρεξη ούτε για διαμάχες ούτε για τίποτα ιδικά με τον γραπτω λόγο. 

Απάντηση στο επόμενο μήνυμα ήταν αυτό οχι σε σένα, αν δεν παίξει το μοτέρ να έχω έτοιμο που μπορώ να το στείλω.. 

 Όταν έβαζα μπαταρία θα σε ενημέρωνα.. βρήκα τροφοδοτικό θα το έχω αύριο η σταθερό πάγκου η από πισι κανει;;;  Ακόμα ψάχνω για μπαταρία..  Έχω από φωτοβολταϊκό αλλά ειναι μακρια.. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

